# Je dois ressaisir plusieurs fois la clé wifi: pourquoi ?



## pepeye66 (15 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,
De temps en temps, et de façon aléatoire, mon iPad me dis que je ne suis pas connecté à ma livebox et me demande de saisir ma clé wifi pour m'y connecter.
Quelqu'un pour m'expliquer ?
Merci.


----------



## Ealdu (16 Juin 2011)

Les mystères de la livebox sont impénétrables !!!!!

J'ai eu tellement de problèmes avec elle: plantage à répétition, synchronisations aléatoire, et perte de mot de passe comme toi que j'ai trouvé la solution en rendant la livebox et en prennant un modem routeur et un point d'accès wifi. Et depuis plus de soucis, mais vraiment!  C'est bien la livebox qui ne fonctionne pas correctement, la seule solution de France télécom etait de me changer la livebox blanche contre une noire à presque 100 d'abonnement par mois, sans option d'achat et sans garantie de fonctionnement, c'est le prix que j'ai payé pour ma nouvelle installation.....


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Juin 2011)

Une raison de plus (mais je n'en manque pas) de changer d'opérateur et donc de box...
Bientôt !!


----------

